# Show me your Thoroughbreds!



## Chansu

Chance is a tb x new forest pony. she just looks like a mini thoroughbred though


----------



## Speed Racer

OP, the word is _Thoroughbred_. I'd think you'd want to know how to spell it correctly, since you have one. :wink:

And yes, I have a Thoroughbred.


----------



## ErikaLynn

Woowoo...watch out for that spelling police 

Thoroughbreds are my all time favorite breed. They are so versatile.

Here is the Thoroughbred I ride


----------



## csimkunas6

Do 1/2 TB's count? Here's mine....1/2 TB 1/2Paint


----------



## shortysmalls

Oops, 
Type-o 
I know how to spell it but I always type it wrong lol. Sometimes I put Throughbred haha, 
Gorgeous horses!  
Yes half TBs count ! 
@Chansu
Cute !  Mini-TBs ! There's a new breed! Lol, what do you do with him??
@ SpeedRacer
Sorry ! Haha, I type so fast on my phone it can't keep up with me (;
And where's your pictures?! 
@ErikaLyn
Adorable! Mare or gelding? And is that you? Haha, it's a great looking horse! Do you compete ?
@csimkunas6
Pretty horse! I love the paints with a wide blaze and spots on their belly, love the way your horse looks  also his one white sock looks very neat!  what do you do with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu

just general hacking at the moment, but next year i plan to do a lot of showing & jumping with her. just trying to get her fit at the moment


----------



## shortysmalls

Haha  good for you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn

Thanks, and yes, that's me. He's a gelding, and I've competed with him in the summer. I plan on going to some shows with him this winter also.


----------



## shortysmalls

Fun ! Hope you have a good time with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

shortysmalls said:


> @csimkunas6
> Pretty horse! I love the paints with a wide blaze and spots on their belly, love the way your horse looks  also his one white sock looks very neat!  what do you do with him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you! He does have some pretty interesting markings!! Just groundwork at the moment, he wont be 2 until April


----------



## shortysmalls

Ah! I can't stand it when people ride a horse too early so Im glad to hear that. I know of a person who has a year and a half old horse that is fairly big for his age but they saddle him up and ride him around :-x:evil::-x:evil:


----------



## Sunny

Here's my girl, Sunny. She's 3 1/2.


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin

I've owned 2 full TB's and one half.

Ami was my first TB. She was never raced though her dad was sprinter of the year in 1992. She's the gray mare pictured first.

Rebel was a paint/tb cross. He was goofy but super sweet. He's the bay with the stripe.

And lastly, Bella. She isn't registered but she is full TB. She's the dark bay with the star and snip.


----------



## TexasBlaze

This is Nova. She was given to me for absolute free because she had developed a bone spur in her knee at the track. She's only two and she's 16.2 hh and hasnt hit her growth spurt yet. I do ride her as she's a long two year old but im really cautious about it. Vet declaired her okay to ride but so far ive just been trail riding with her mostly. She's such a contradiction because she's soo slow and easy going. Nothing bothers her. 18 wheelers, gun shots, dogs, a school bus.... she was more worried about the grass LOL!!!! Didnt spook or jump or even pull on the bit once. Im fact i had to push her to keep her from stopping haha!!


----------



## Kayty

This is my boy Hugo. I purchased him early 2010 straight off the track as a potential dressage horse. He has the most unbeatable temperament and rideability, I am hoping that my hanoverian yearling comes even close to him!
Unfortunately he is now retired due to a bone spur and arthritis in his hocks, at only 8 years old.


----------



## shortysmalls

Sunny said:


> Here's my girl, Sunny. She's 3 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has such a sweet eye and I really like her head! Man that picture she looks so tall? How tall is she? 
And could you share some info on this pretty girl? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

thatgirlcaitlin said:


> I've owned 2 full TB's and one half.
> 
> Ami was my first TB. She was never raced though her dad was sprinter of the year in 1992. She's the gray mare pictured first.
> 
> Rebel was a paint/tb cross. He was goofy but super sweet. He's the bay with the stripe.
> 
> And lastly, Bella. She isn't registered but she is full TB. She's the dark bay with the star and snip.


I must say you have some gorgeous horses  VERY pretty, the grey mare is probably my favorite 
And the paint is very pretty , you compete or just pleasure? 
Bella, I LOVE that name, really pretty girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

shortysmalls said:


> She has such a sweet eye and I really like her head! Man that picture she looks so tall? How tall is she?
> And could you share some info on this pretty girl?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!
She's about 15.3 right now, but I'm sure she'll make it to 16 before she's done growing. ETA: So, she isn't really tall, but she has extremely long legs that make her look very tall.

She has only been under saddle for a month, although I've had her for two years.
She will be my future eventer if all goes well.

She's high-maintenance, but I love her to death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

TexasBlaze said:


> This is Nova. She was given to me for absolute free because she had developed a bone spur in her knee at the track. She's only two and she's 16.2 hh and hasnt hit her growth spurt yet. I do ride her as she's a long two year old but im really cautious about it. Vet declaired her okay to ride but so far ive just been trail riding with her mostly. She's such a contradiction because she's soo slow and easy going. Nothing bothers her. 18 wheelers, gun shots, dogs, a school bus.... she was more worried about the grass LOL!!!! Didnt spook or jump or even pull on the bit once. Im fact i had to push her to keep her from stopping! Haha


I must say, my TB is the same way! 
And also I'm starting to think my grade horse is full or half TB, I'll put pictures up!
But that is too bad, I'm sorry about that... I'm lucky to have no problems so far although I'm suspecting ulcers... Very nice of you to take care of him... Most horses like that are dubbed 'useless' and shipped to Mexico... So kudos to you !  
Looks like a very sweet mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> This is my boy Hugo. I purchased him early 2010 straight off the track as a potential dressage horse. He has the most unbeatable temperament and rideability, I am hoping that my hanoverian yearling comes even close to him!
> Unfortunately he is now retired due to a bone spur and arthritis in his hocks, at only 8 years old.


Your horse is so pretty, it is a shame, that happened. UGH.!
I must say, if I could I would either 
A) make it a law , no horse under the age of 3 be raced
if plan A didnt work
B) make it hell for them to do otherwise is some way or fashion.

It is RIDICULOUS. The horses have so much more potential. Poor, poor, things. I swear, WE are the animals sometimes... No wonder some horses are scared to death of us ! 
I'm sorry you have that... It just makes me so mad, all these racetracks and owners (mainly owners) ruin a GREAT horse just because they can't wait any longer to find out if the horse can win or not. 
Thoroughbreds that are allowed to get to about 4 before breaking, can go on to endurance and excel in that sport, and be so much faster and run so much longer without damaging anything.
I can't believe they haven't done something already because what goes on at those racetracks isnt exactly humane. And what happens to the horses that don't win usually isn't either. 
Forgive me for ranting... I know racetracks make ALOT of revenue.. Still though, you understand where I'm coming from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

The lady i got her from is really nice to her horses. If she thinks one isnt fit to race she woulnt race them at all. Shes given every horse she's ever raced away. She does it as a hobby because her husband is mega rich and truely just enjoys working with her horses. Im thankful to her for thinking of me when she had my girlie to give away. My dad thought i was crazy giving up my QH for a TB because my QH was too fast haha! Little did he know my TB is a deadhead.


----------



## Kayty

shortysmalls said:


> Your horse is so pretty, it is a shame, that happened. UGH.!
> I must say, if I could I would either
> A) make it a law , no horse under the age of 3 be raced
> if plan A didnt work
> B) make it hell for them to do otherwise is some way or fashion.
> 
> It is RIDICULOUS. The horses have so much more potential. Poor, poor, things. I swear, WE are the animals sometimes... No wonder some horses are scared to death of us !
> I'm sorry you have that... It just makes me so mad, all these racetracks and owners (mainly owners) ruin a GREAT horse just because they can't wait any longer to find out if the horse can win or not.
> Thoroughbreds that are allowed to get to about 4 before breaking, can go on to endurance and excel in that sport, and be so much faster and run so much longer without damaging anything.
> I can't believe they haven't done something already because what goes on at those racetracks isnt exactly humane. And what happens to the horses that don't win usually isn't either.
> Forgive me for ranting... I know racetracks make ALOT of revenue.. Still though, you understand where I'm coming from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I absolutely understand where you are coming from, and it pains me to think what Hugo could have been if he hadn't been flogged on the track. He had 32 starts, I guess I should have been wiser in my decision to buy him, but he came up clear in his pre-purchase exam, and he is just such a beautiful boy that I couldn't go past him. 
I was offered just over AU$10 000 for him within a month of training him by someone who was not aware he was a TB. She saw photos of him on my facebook, and also watched me working him at my coaches place. She thought he was a well bred warmblood. 
I have spent around AU$7000 now trying to get him sound, it's been 18 months now and it looks like the near side hock has finally fused, but now the offside is getting tender. Watching him passage around the paddock just makes me want to cry, there was so much potential.

I now have a yearling hanoverian, and I hope that he ends up being even half the horse that Hugo was/is.


----------



## shortysmalls

I can completely understand but anyone who races a horse that is underdeveloped as fast as it can go with weight on it.. I just get sick thinking about it.. Horses hocks dont set in right till after they're 3... 

But your horse is too pretty!! Great confo, IMO . 
Pedigrees? Anyone ??

Jakes is Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking
What bloodlines does yours have? I know lots of them are inbred and have same bloodlines but thought it'd still be fun to compare 
Mr. Prospector, Secretariat, Bold Ruler both sides, Northern Dancer, Seattle Slew, Princequillo


----------



## shortysmalls

My other TB??? Maybe?!?! He always parks out when on lead or tied, never out in a field... And I've checked for possible pain and I really dont think that's it... 
Not sure what he is, but Im thinking he beat the odds. He has great feet, lives off of grass alone, is overweight, laidback, and sound.
Not to mention out of shape! 15.2hh 7y/o black grade gelding named Hero!


----------



## Kayty

This is Hugo's racing record:

http://www.racingvictoria.net.au/Racing/horse.aspx?horse_code=668954

Raced as Sebrle, by Kenvain out of Night Alert.

Not sure on any pedigree further back, I only know WB lines not TB!


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> I absolutely understand where you are coming from, and it pains me to think what Hugo could have been if he hadn't been flogged on the track. He had 32 starts, I guess I should have been wiser in my decision to buy him, but he came up clear in his pre-purchase exam, and he is just such a beautiful boy that I couldn't go past him.
> I was offered just over AU$10 000 for him within a month of training him by someone who was not aware he was a TB. She saw photos of him on my facebook, and also watched me working him at my coaches place. She thought he was a well bred warmblood.
> I have spent around AU$7000 now trying to get him sound, it's been 18 months now and it looks like the near side hock has finally fused, but now the offside is getting tender. Watching him passage around the paddock just makes me want to cry, there was so much potential.
> 
> I now have a yearling hanoverian, and I hope that he ends up being even half the horse that Hugo was/is.


Man, I feel like crying after reading your post 
Me? I didn't even get a pre-purchase exam... I saw a starving horse who was moved from the gulf shores to Arkansas in the coldest part of our winter. No feed. No blanket. In a mud pen with cruddy hay. Wormy. Hadn't been trimmed in four mo or so. Is that my problem or responsibility?? No. But I felt like it was... So I bought him for 1500.. WAY overpriced for his condition.. 
I've had his teeth floated and him treated for bloodworms, he is now shod, gained about 150lbs. since I got him... And he is much happier instead of being malnutritioned. He actually has a little attitude and seems to have something to say in everything we do together. 
I don't have any problems yet except for weight but I'm trying to enjoy it while I can.. Cause Im waiting for the day it comes... Something happens, he is no longer sound, etc. Im gonna keep him till the day he or I die... I love him so much. He is my PERFECT horse. 
I cant stand seeing ads on Craigslist etc. of older horses being sold for almost free that people have had all their lives just because they cant be rode anymore. Bugs the heck outta me. 
All this would be prevented, people would be saved so much pain, tears, horses, and money if they could hold off a couple more years before racing them.. Not to mention once they're fully developed they can run a lot faster than at 2. 
But no, people cant get over themselves, yes, there are some illnesses that just run in the TB breed generally but racing so young makes everything 10x worse. 
I just want to do something about it! 
Im very sorry about your horse. That's gonna kill me when it gets around to Jake...


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> This is Hugo's racing record:
> 
> http://www.racingvictoria.net.au/Racing/horse.aspx?horse_code=668954
> 
> Raced as Sebrle, by Kenvain out of Night Alert.
> 
> Not sure on any pedigree further back, I only know WB lines not TB!


I can show you his 5X pedigree if you know his registered name and year of birth.?


----------



## shortysmalls

I'll tell you what I REALLY HATE.
Lady in Alabama sold Jake to a ranch here.
I bought him from the ranch.
Person at the ranch said they never sent his papers along with two other horses.. And they were gonna keep bugging cause they needed them for the other two horses...
WELL. A year later, NO PAPERS. I know I know. Big No-No, buying a horse without getting the papers right then and there if they're registered. But I did. I wanted him so bad. I didn't care about papers then.. Well, now I kinda do! I mean, he's my horse and I'd like to have them. YOU DONT OWN HIM NOW. Well, the person at the ranch didn't keep on the lady in Alabama, so I took it upon myself to give her a call. I was very polite and told her I was calling to get his papers. She asked me what I was doing with him out of curioisity, and for some stupid reason I told her , I am training him on barrels (but I understood why she wanted to know, if it was my horse I'd be the exact same way even if it isnt any of my business anymore)... She started screaming at me over the phone (this lady is big on English, which isnt bad, its just... anything rodeo or western is bad to her) telling me how he had his left shoulder broke as a colt when a horse kicked him...
a) I dont think he would've stayed sound this long , cause I've rode him hours at a time
b)She never mentioned this to the person at the ranch cause I talked to them about it
c) they wouldn't have raced him if it was a problem and if it was it would've came out then
d) this lady got rid of him cause SHE JUMPED HIM ON 3 FOOT JUMPS, AND HE COULDN'T MAKE THE 5 FOOT.!
So tell me, while shes screaming at me that I'm cruel for making him turn real tight like that, and I dont love horses, and I'm hurting him blah blah blah, WHY IN THE WORLD DIDNT I SAY... Oh, so 3 foot jumps is good for his shoulder as well? 
But no, Im not that clever until i get off the phone!  Now , Im still without papers, and she hates me. Im thinking of having my dad call, cause she may have forgotten by now... and hes pretty good at kissing peoples butts to get what he needs


----------



## Kayty

He is registered as Sebrle and DOB: 02/11/2001

very much in agreement regarding older horses being sold for cheap. Around here at the moment we're seeing a heap of them at 20+ being sold as 'schoolmasters'. Rider has moved on and they want the horse to 'teach another rider'. I feel sorry for the poor things, being such great horses, taking someone right up the grades then being sold on and replaced for a younger model, when they have earnt a long and happy retirement.


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> This is Hugo's racing record:
> 
> http://www.racingvictoria.net.au/Racing/horse.aspx?horse_code=668954
> 
> Raced as Sebrle, by Kenvain out of Night Alert.
> 
> Not sure on any pedigree further back, I only know WB lines not TB!


Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking (AUS)&dam_name==Night Alert (AUS)&foaling_year=2001&nicking_stats_indicator=Y

There it is! I saw Northern Dancer which is good for Hunter and Jumpers prospects!
I couldn't see anything else, I don't know them all that well either... I put up a thread about Jake's pedigree and people gave me backgrounds on the bloodlines he had,... Yours is different from mine.. Lots of times they have a lot of the same bloodlines... but ask someone who knows what they're talking about lol, not me. Im sure they can tell you more 
Anytime you wanna see it you just go to equineline.com.. type in your horse's name and then click on your horse.. It will also tell you where your horse raced, and what it placed... Scroll down and it says 5X-Pedigree... its free dont worry, the other things next to it cost though


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> He is registered as Sebrle and DOB: 02/11/2001
> 
> very much in agreement regarding older horses being sold for cheap. Around here at the moment we're seeing a heap of them at 20+ being sold as 'schoolmasters'. Rider has moved on and they want the horse to 'teach another rider'. I feel sorry for the poor things, being such great horses, taking someone right up the grades then being sold on and replaced for a younger model, when they have earnt a long and happy retirement.


Around here as well, They are ALL kid-broke, and this and that. It's not fair for them . They shouldn't be sent somewhere different only to be worked with kids on them. I think when they get to the point where you can't ride them, then they get retirement! Maybe a kid every so often. But you don't sell them for that purpose. I feel the same way. For ex. I saw a barrel horse they had since she was 4. She was 19 in the ad. They specifically said she was a 2D barrel mare they had since she was 4. Their daughter just got a new 8 y/o barrel horse so they were selling this one and its kid-broke and would be good for a beginner barrel racer since their daughter learned barrels on her as well.
What the heck? If you have a horse that you learn barrels with, compete with, and win with, one that you were with that much, and that horse did so much to please you. But now you got a new shiny toy so who cares about her, sell her to some kid whos gonna ride her to her death. B/c they most likely wont know what they're doing... But who cares?! I got a new horse! 
SMH...


----------



## Kayty

Hence why I have waited 18 months before buying my yearling. I felt like I was replacing Hugo, but I tried so **** hard to get him right, have spoken to all of the local vets, others throughout Australia and a handful overseas about potential treatment options. But he has been such a wonderful horse to me I couldn't give up on him entirely. I've finally admitted defeat and decided to buy a nice youngster, but Hugo will be staying with me, or will be put down if I feel his quality of life is impaired.


----------



## Tayz

Heres my thoroughbred, purebred though he has a quote 'appy eye' as he has two different coloured eyes...its pretty strange. Hes name is Mustard aka Mussy. Hes 15.3-16.1 and only 6 years old
















































Sorry for all the pics, just couldnt decide which to choose haha


----------



## shortysmalls

Haha same here! You got yourself one good looking boy!


----------



## shortysmalls

Kayty said:


> Hence why I have waited 18 months before buying my yearling. I felt like I was replacing Hugo, but I tried so **** hard to get him right, have spoken to all of the local vets, others throughout Australia and a handful overseas about potential treatment options. But he has been such a wonderful horse to me I couldn't give up on him entirely. I've finally admitted defeat and decided to buy a nice youngster, but Hugo will be staying with me, or will be put down if I feel his quality of life is impaired.


I completely understand. When I bought Hero, I was feeling so guilty... Because since he was new I was wanting to ride him and get a feel for him... And I felt as if Jake wasn't getting the same amount of attention... even though he probably didn't care and was enjoying the fact he wasn't worked as much, I felt horrible...
In a way I agree with putting a horse down... In the right circumstances... I've seen older horses, that you know are in pain because of how they act. I've seen ones with many different diseases.. and people insist on keeping them alive... Yes, a horse deserves to live... But do you really think they enjoy it? There's some cases I'm sure its better to put them down than make them suffer longer...


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin

shortysmalls said:


> I must say you have some gorgeous horses  VERY pretty, the grey mare is probably my favorite
> And the paint is very pretty , you compete or just pleasure?
> Bella, I LOVE that name, really pretty girl
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Thank you! 

The gray mare was pretty on the outside, not so much the inside. She had a nasty personality but would jump the moon given the chance. I still loved her though.

The paint was a pleasure and show horse. I liked to take him on trails because he was just soooo level headed. He was goofy and loving, just a large dog.

Bella is the sweetest mare I've ever met. I would take any horse if they had her personality. Her looks just added to her lovely personality and willingness.


----------



## eventerdrew

Demi (show name is Nancy Drew) 8 year old TB. Novice level eventer

Red Hot Ransom Horse Pedigree


----------



## csimkunas6

Forgot to add his pedigree....here it is. He has Bold Ruler and Somethingroyal on his sire's side 

Rodeo Time Paint


----------



## shortysmalls

thatgirlcaitlin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The gray mare was pretty on the outside, not so much the inside. She had a nasty personality but would jump the moon given the chance. I still loved her though.
> 
> The paint was a pleasure and show horse. I liked to take him on trails because he was just soooo level headed. He was goofy and loving, just a large dog.
> 
> Bella is the sweetest mare I've ever met. I would take any horse if they had her personality. Her looks just added to her lovely personality and willingness.


I know the feeling , ^^

And thats great  I love the oversized dogs (;

Aw you make me want her! Haha  she has a very gentle look to her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

eventerdrew said:


> Demi (show name is Nancy Drew) 8 year old TB. Novice level eventer
> 
> Red Hot Ransom Horse Pedigree


Gorgeous mare! 
Nice to see she's won you some ribbons ! 
I saw Bold Ruler in her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

csimkunas6 said:


> Forgot to add his pedigree....here it is. He has Bold Ruler and Somethingroyal on his sire's side
> 
> Rodeo Time Paint


I also see Princequillo, supposedly smuggled from Spain and bought in the States, he was raced and won some pretty big races ! He is known for correcting leg problems in the mares he bred! And also for the soundness in his foals.
I saw some Leo and Doc Bar on the Dams side... Very good
QH bloodlines! Well known studs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Sunny doesn't look so tall when she's next to Genie the Percheron!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

shortysmalls said:


> I also see Princequillo, supposedly smuggled from Spain and bought in the States, he was raced and won some pretty big races ! He is known for correcting leg problems in the mares he bred! And also for the soundness in his foals.
> I saw some Leo and Doc Bar on the Dams side... Very good
> QH bloodlines! Well known studs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very interesting! Thanks for that info! But yes, he does have Leo and Doc Bar, I really like his pedigree for the most part


----------



## shortysmalls

Sunny said:


> Sunny doesn't look so tall when she's next to Genie the Percheron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sunny looks like a pony! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

csimkunas6 said:


> Very interesting! Thanks for that info! But yes, he does have Leo and Doc Bar, I really like his pedigree for the most part


I looked him up cause Jake has the same bloodline  
I like his pedigree as well! It's nice to have good TB bloodlines and nice QH bloodlines together. My two favorite breeds, it's like the best of both worlds 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fresh paint girl

*My Thoroughbred *

Sexy Man ( I didn't name him) Yearling thoroughbred stallion


----------



## ShinaKonga

This is my little paint/TB cross, Milo. He turns eight this January.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have pics of three, but they aren't mine. They belong to a couple friends of mine.

First is Compton. No idea his registered name. He's a 7yo OTTB. Raced fairly successfully locally, then was taken by a horse dealer who neglected him (and one of the others I have pics of). The horse dealer was leasing the stable that my friend ended up leasing (somehow their leases overlapped by a few weeks...don't ask) and my friend fell in love with Compton. Bought him for $500. He needed a lot of groceries and was extremely head-shy. He's wearing his winter woollies in these pics. I absolutely love this gelding. He's such a sweetheart. If he had been available when I was "horse shopping," I would have bought him in a heartbeat.
















Next is Molly. Again, don't know her registered name. She won $500,000 in her race career, then blew out her left knee and was retired. She is nine (I think). She came from the same horse dealer as Compton and was in similar condition. She is a lover and soooo calm. The lady who was leasing her (ultimately bought her) let her three-year-old son lead her in from turnout (supervised, of course). Molly would put her head down close to the little boy and take little tiny baby steps. It was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! I used to lunge her for my friend, so that's when these pics were taken.
























Last is Otis. Another OTTB that I have no idea of his history. I do know that he came off the local track as a six-year-old. The people who had him said that he "just didn't want to run anymore." My friend bought him as a possible hunter horse (has adorable movement at liberty). She tried riding him, but he would always come up lame. She finally had the vet look at him and it turns out he fractured his hip at some point in his career and it never healed correctly, so one side of croup was higher than the other. He was deemed unrideable and retired to be a pasture pony (my friend gave him to someone down in Phoenix because she couldn't afford to support a companion horse).


----------



## Tianimalz

ShinaKonga said:


> This is my little paint/TB cross, Milo. He turns eight this January.


Was wondering when Milo was going to show up on here


----------



## apachewhitesox

Here is my boy Apache he will be 11 this year. His racing name was Apache White Sox and just do pleasure riding with him he is a great trail horse. Also please no comments on his weight I am aware. Some pictures are from after our ride today and others from a few days ago.


----------



## HollyBubbles

This is Mitch, 8yo 16.1hh tb gelding, imported from Australia to race in New Zealand...

















This is what spring dairy pasture does to him, but normally he's well behaved


----------



## eventerdrew

shortysmalls said:


> Gorgeous mare!
> Nice to see she's won you some ribbons !
> I saw Bold Ruler in her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! She's a special girl. She can be SUCH a handful but man, are her talents worth it!


----------



## shortysmalls

fresh paint girl said:


> Sexy Man ( I didn't name him) Yearling thoroughbred stallion


That's a really good picture! I love how you edited it 
He is sexy! (;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

ShinaKonga said:


> This is my little paint/TB cross, Milo. He turns eight this January.


Pretty boy! He looks set up very nicely! Maybe I should find me a paintXTB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have pics of three, but they aren't mine. They belong to a couple friends of mine.
> 
> First is Compton. No idea his registered name. He's a 7yo OTTB. Raced fairly successfully locally, then was taken by a horse dealer who neglected him (and one of the others I have pics of). The horse dealer was leasing the stable that my friend ended up leasing (somehow their leases overlapped by a few weeks...don't ask) and my friend fell in love with Compton. Bought him for $500. He needed a lot of groceries and was extremely head-shy. He's wearing his winter woollies in these pics. I absolutely love this gelding. He's such a sweetheart. If he had been available when I was "horse shopping," I would have bought him in a heartbeat.
> Next is Molly. Again, don't know her registered name. She won $500,000 in her race career, then blew out her left knee and was retired. She is nine (I think). She came from the same horse dealer as Compton and was in similar condition. She is a lover and soooo calm. The lady who was leasing her (ultimately bought her) let her three-year-old son lead her in from turnout (supervised, of course). Molly would put her head down close to the little boy and take little tiny baby steps. It was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! I used to lunge her for my friend, so that's when these pics were taken.
> Last is Otis. Another OTTB that I have no idea of his history. I do know that he came off the local track as a six-year-old. The people who had him said that he "just didn't want to run anymore." My friend bought him as a possible hunter horse (has adorable movement at liberty). She tried riding him, but he would always come up lame. She finally had the vet look at him and it turns out he fractured his hip at some point in his career and it never healed correctly, so one side of croup was higher than the other. He was deemed unrideable and retired to be a pasture pony (my friend gave him to someone down in Phoenix because she couldn't afford to support a companion horse).
> 
> 
> They are all so beautiful. Compton looks like a big puppy dog to me
> We have a QH a lot like that with kids. Shell let them spend 5 minutes trying to put a halter on her and let them lead her around... However, when it's us adults.. She'll run away from us. Lol. I believe those horses know when a kids messing with them  but that is too cute
> That's too bad about Otis...  as I mentioned earlier it eats me alive how some horses are ruined on the track ... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

apachewhitesox said:


> Here is my boy Apache he will be 11 this year. His racing name was Apache White Sox and just do pleasure riding with him he is a great trail horse. Also please no comments on his weight I am aware. Some pictures are from after our ride today and others from a few days ago.



WOW. I love his face markings. I've never seen a blaze like that!  
And I wish my TB had hair that thick, his is just so thin! 
I would never say anything about the weight, I'm in the same boat right now. I've done so many things, and he hasnt gained much. :/
He's a good-looking boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

HollyBubbles said:


> This is Mitch, 8yo 16.1hh tb gelding, imported from Australia to race in New Zealand.
> 
> This is what spring dairy pasture does to him, but normally he's well behave
> 
> 
> HollyBubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw
> Look at him jump!  Mine used to do 3 footers. But that was a while ago, when he was like 7 or 8, now hes 10. And also I've trotted him over a two foot an I almost fell off! Lol. I've never jumped before! And I probably look weird jumping in a western saddle! Haha !  I'd love to get into it though! But around here it's not much English riding...
> And I know the feeling !^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...


----------



## shortysmalls

eventerdrew said:


> Thank you! She's a special girl. She can be SUCH a handful but man, are her talents worth it!


Haha  mines the same way! I love him to death though, no matter how many times he wants to act up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fresh paint girl

shortysmalls said:


> That's a really good picture! I love how you edited it
> He is sexy! (;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Why thank you .


----------



## apachewhitesox

shortysmalls said:


> WOW. I love his face markings. I've never seen a blaze like that!
> And I wish my TB had hair that thick, his is just so thin!
> I would never say anything about the weight, I'm in the same boat right now. I've done so many things, and he hasnt gained much. :/
> He's a good-looking boy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thanks a lot of people think he is a paint when they first see him. Yep and I don't do anything to help keep his har like that, thats just him.


----------



## HollyBubbles

shortysmalls said:


> Aw
> Look at him jump!  Mine used to do 3 footers. But that was a while ago, when he was like 7 or 8, now hes 10. And also I've trotted him over a two foot an I almost fell off! Lol. I've never jumped before! And I probably look weird jumping in a western saddle! Haha !  I'd love to get into it though! But around here it's not much English riding...
> And I know the feeling !^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha yeah he's pretty good at it, doesn't even rush like so many tbs i know, he canters into them so smoothly I keep thinking he's going to stop but he never does.
That sucks, although around here there's not much western riding, that I know of anyway haha.
Yup.. That time of year again :?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

shortysmalls said:


> They are all so beautiful. Compton looks like a big puppy dog to me
> We have a QH a lot like that with kids. Shell let them spend 5 minutes trying to put a halter on her and let them lead her around... However, when it's us adults.. She'll run away from us. Lol. I believe those horses know when a kids messing with them  but that is too cute
> That's too bad about Otis...  as I mentioned earlier it eats me alive how some horses are ruined on the track ... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There were another half dozen OTTBs with the dealer that had Compton and Molly. All were severely emaciated (he was feeding him two flakes of bermuda grass hay per day and that was it) and all of them had been retired young from racing due to injuries. Molly and Compton had the best personalities of the lot, though. The rest were what people typically think of TBs as: crazy.


----------



## aandbminis

shortysmalls said:


> I also see Princequillo, supposedly smuggled from Spain and bought in the States, he was raced and won some pretty big races ! He is known for correcting leg problems in the mares he bred! And also for the soundness in his foals.
> I saw some Leo and Doc Bar on the Dams side... Very good
> QH bloodlines! Well known studs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am getting a couple of TBs next week and love to see Princequillo(although nowdays he is so far back). He also is known for the large heart. SomethingRoyal passed that to Secretariat(usually goes through the dam's line) Damascus is a nice horse as well. I love researching the bloodlines


----------



## Beauseant

Here's our 6 yr old OTTB, Beauseant....Jockey Club name: Brother Bill.

We've owned him for almost two years now...
he was emaciated when we got him....now he's so fat people think he's an appendix QH.


It's been wonderful to watch him change right before our eyes. It's amazing what some good food can do.... 

His coat has softened and now shines, he's grown taller and filled out, and he's sprouted tons of new dapples. He used to look almost black, not gray....now he's got lots of dapples....and he's grayed out really fast.

Picture progression:

The day we bought him:









3 months later:









6 months later:










taken in march of this year, right before he erupted in dapples:










current pictures, taken last week:





































For racing fans: here is his pedigree...

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking Bill&dam_name=Breezy Brilliance&foaling_year=2005&nicking_stats_indicator=Y

We were pleasently surprised to see one triple crown winner in this pedigree, and when we took it back six generations, we found another  2 triple crown winner....for a total of three.... Secretariat, War Admiral, and Count Fleet.

Apparently he didn't inherit much of their genes. he has speed, but he can't go the distance....he's fast out of the starting gate, but falters in the home stretch.

all in all, not a bad pedigree.....quite a few big names in there, not to mention a few international superhorses: Ribot and Ambiorix.

What I am most proud of though is that he is related to the Tetrarch, through his amazing daughter Mumtaz Mahal.....what a pair of fantastic horses they were. Just fantastic!!


----------



## LoveStory10

These are my girls  Love Story, 16 years old:















And Silver Sabre, 14 years old:


----------



## Jessabel

Here's my dude. 8) Full name is Classic Victor, and he'll be twelve in March.


----------



## shortysmalls

Good-looking horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Ahh!! I can't decide what to post .... so a little everything I guess.

This is Nikki (registered as In Land) ... a 2005 OTTB gelding who is literally a jack of all trades (Master of none )

Trail Horse:









Future Dressage Pony:









Trick Horse:









General Goof:lol::









The BEST Hugger :


----------



## Endiku

Funny, we used to have all stock horses, and we've now somehow ended up with 8 Thoroughbreds...all of them being OTTBs  I guess they're addicting.

I'll refrain and only post 1 picture of everyone, since there's a buttload of them 

First, we have Shaniah. I honestly don't know a huge amount about her, simply because I've never asked. She is a Secretariat grand-daughter though, which makes her pretty special to us! Had quite a racing career in front of her too, until she tore ligaments in both front ankles. If it hadn't been for our BO, she would of been put down; but she's now happily serving as a very moody but very good looking, 17 year old member of our lesson team.










And then there's Old Man Noah or 'Noah'. Definately my favorite of the bunch, but I'm a bit biased since I re-trained him myself ;P He was taken off of the circuit a bit less than a year ago, and is in his mid teens. A complete sweetheart and he's entered in his very first show this December! Noah's a gentle giant at 17.3hh.










The next six are all brand-spankin' newbies; two fresh off of the track, and four broodmares/sucklings. We don't know a whole lot about any of them yet, and none of them have official names (still working on it!). They're all pretty thin and grimy right now, (we are hosting these guys for a local rescue, who got them from a bankrupt backyard breeder, though we will be adopting one) but I see lots of potential.


First is the big girl, a 5 year old who's been off of the track for less than two months. Quite intelligent and I can definately see her as an eventer of some sort. Very solid and eager.









Then there's the gelding. A bit beat up after one too many pasture-fights, but as sweet as pie. Four years old and on the short side. He was on the track up until he was brought to us, but you'd never know it. Laid back, 'go with the flow' kind of guy with some crazy nice hair! I'm set on naming him Jethro, but we'll see 











Third is a broodmare with very typical TB conformation, but a very sweet personality. Very thin at the moment, due to nursing a 3 month old colt without proper nutriton, but I think she'll work out just fine 










And her colt, who I'd love to name Peppin'; a big little guy with loads of energy and an absolutely adorable personality!










The second broodmare- a scrawny, extremely wary little mare who needs some loving. We're hoping she'll warm up to us soon. She came to us with stocked up legs and a fairly significant limp, due to thruth and having been cooped up in a stall for too long.










Last is her _adorable_ but equally skittish 3-4 week old filly.


----------



## VanillaBean

This is my girl, Grace. Her registered name is Storm Survivor. She was raced when she was 2 and 3, but she made like $4,500 her whole career. Poor baby! Here's the link to her pedigree if anyone is interested. Storm Survivor Horse Pedigree


----------



## LoveStory10

VanillaBean said:


> This is my girl, Grace. Her registered name is Storm Survivor. She was raced when she was 2 and 3, but she made like $4,500 her whole career. Poor baby! Here's the link to her pedigree if anyone is interested. Storm Survivor Horse Pedigree


She's gorgeous, and I adore her registered name


----------



## RedTree

Wow Love I never relized both our horses are 16, I always thought Love was younger lol.

This is my awesome TB 
My Buzzy boy, 16 year old 15.1 3/4hh (I got him officially measured so I know the excat height now lol)
He had 5 starts won nothing and had his last race in 1999. From then on his past gets a little patchy, but I know he was a lead horse for the other TBs, he was trained in polo (have met the lady who trained him ) and he always did barrels with his last owner, who didn't treat him right.
Now I do a bit of everything with him, he goes to Pony Club with me, starting doing eventing this year, lowest grade, might move up next year, we have done some camp drafting (only little bit), endurance ride, you name it and we will probably try it 

And with out futher ado photos


----------



## Ozzie Overo

^Hat Trick


These are my Stud Book Thoroughbred foals 










^Goose











^Milly










^Shinae


----------



## LoveStory10

RedTree said:


> Wow Love I never relized both our horses are 16, I always thought Love was younger lol.
> 
> This is my awesome TB
> My Buzzy boy, 16 year old 15.1 3/4hh (I got him officially measured so I know the excat height now lol)
> He had 5 starts won nothing and had his last race in 1999. From then on his past gets a little patchy, but I know he was a lead horse for the other TBs, he was trained in polo (have met the lady who trained him ) and he always did barrels with his last owner, who didn't treat him right.
> Now I do a bit of everything with him, he goes to Pony Club with me, starting doing eventing this year, lowest grade, might move up next year, we have done some camp drafting (only little bit), endurance ride, you name it and we will probably try it
> 
> And with out futher ado photos


Yeah it's true, my Lovey is a middle ager lol... Her and Buzz should date :lol: He's so handsome, I LOVE the first pic


----------



## loveyourhorse

these are my girls 

Smoochie is a 3yr old who was in terrible condition when i got her. She has now been with me for almost 6 months and you can certainly see the improvement! 

this is her the day after i brought her home:
















this is her now:









Samra is a 7yr old who was left in a small pen by a breeder who got too old to care for her horses. She hasn't been handled for the past 6 years up until a few months ago. she has been with me for almost a month and is turning out to be a wonderful girl who just wants to please 
















and a couple of the girls together:
















Sorry for sooo many pics lol


----------



## HarleyWood

Pharoah 30 years old (RIP) 17.2hh and pure black!!!


----------



## Jumper4ever

here is my gorgeous(if i do say so myself) 13 year old ex racer. Possibly by the name of Wild Ride Rocket. now goes by the name of coach and after many injuries(a fused joint from polo and a very badly chipped hock(required extensive surgery to fix) is probably the sweetest and biggest pet i will ever own, and hopefully someday an awesome riding horse


----------



## ptvintage

I love thoroughbreds... I've gone from one horse on Dec 1 last year, to three horses currently, two of them thoroughbreds. Both are still very green, but I'm so happy with how smart and fun to work with they are. 

Thoroughbred 1 - "Evee" nicknamed Evee Monster because she's freaking huge (to me anyway - 17hh) She has a color changing coat! Goes from bay looking to gray. 

































And then thoroughbred #2 - "Cherry Berry". Sweetest, kindest horse I've ever come across. She's an absolute doll. Sadly she coliced two days ago  She's gotten better but I'm still very worried about her.


----------



## mselizabeth

This is my guy. 11 years old, Roger.
I've only had him for a few weeks.


----------



## luckycwgrl3

My gelding Milo! Total lover with a heart of gold. He's the most laid back thoroughbred I've owned and actually ever met! So lucky to have him in my life!


----------



## SocietyJoe

Society Joe is a 15.3hh Bay Gelding. 

My pop found him, rescued him and gave him too me, after 3 years of him sitting in a paddock. Hewas skinny, had long feet and his mane was long, dead and hung off his neck looking dirty. 

The first time I rode him was a time I would never forget, he walked with his head in the air, often tossing it around, and snatching the bit, he jumped into trot while tossing his head, and his canter was rushed and unbalanced.

Thinking back alot of that has changed; he works into the bit now, he barely chucks his head and his canter has become so balanced all it took was some hard work and TLC. Joe is now one of the quietest horses I have ever ridden, even if he used to bolt and rear and now only bucks when he gets really excited. 






















































Pedigree if interested.  
Society Joe Horse Pedigree


----------



## aandbminis

Our guy Certain. He is about 16.2. Love him, he is a very sweet boy. He had a great racing career. won graded stakes races including the Ar derby. Didn't make it to the Kentucky derby because he got sick. We also have a mare in foal to him for Feb I think. Just bought the two of them this last month. Really excited about them.









Certain when he was racing...really tiny pic

I have another picture but I don't think it looks like him at all (old pic from another owner) so don't wanna post that on here


----------



## Surayya

My little Tb had been unridden for 4yrs before I got her, in our 1st season together we went from Novice to never unplaced on the flat, many champion rider & P&M sash's, SJ to 1m, Champion SH, level2 Dressage champs- 2nd season we went up to Open level ODE (1.2m) SJ 1.3m, National SH champions, Won every flat class we entered, res champion level 3 dressage, had a go at western & polo lol
3rd season & on she continued to show just how talented Tbs can be & all with a SUPER laid back loving nature.
Later on in her life she taught many many many children & teens to ride & was always keen to get on the float or truck & bush wacking, beaching, trekking, PC or to a show- I never sold her- she was way too special 
She died July this yr of a heart attack age 26yrs 11mths; we'd been best mates & partners for 18yrs.

10yrs old








20yrs








19yrs









24yrs









25& 1/2yrs


----------



## Surayya

Stupid photo bucket crashed...
Her 2nd to last rider- last teen rider- she'd had a massive fall from a bolting horse into the gutter (& it wasnt the 1st time she'd caned off said horse) so she went from terrified to go faster than a walk to galloping bareback in a halter, all in less than 1/2 a season 








Coming home after a day out with her mother








Back from Christmas Parade








17yrs








25yrs in her winter woolies


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

This is my boy Homer. He raced until he was 6 and magically came of the track clean legged.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Half thoroughbred?
Dream is about 16 hands, 10 years old I use her for mainly trail riding, hoping to get into english with her.


----------



## equiniphile

This is Sultan's Concubine, she was my mother's horse:








Molly's Cat, my 2003 dressage and barrel racing mare:





























Excel, my 2005 eventer/hunter gelding:


----------



## Midnight Angel

This is my girl - Kelly's Angel


----------



## Can He Star

Kayty said:


> I absolutely understand where you are coming from, and it pains me to think what Hugo could have been if he hadn't been flogged on the track. He had 32 starts, I guess I should have been wiser in my decision to buy him, but he came up clear in his pre-purchase exam, and he is just such a beautiful boy that I couldn't go past him.
> I was offered just over AU$10 000 for him within a month of training him by someone who was not aware he was a TB. She saw photos of him on my facebook, and also watched me working him at my coaches place. She thought he was a well bred warmblood.
> I have spent around AU$7000 now trying to get him sound, it's been 18 months now and it looks like the near side hock has finally fused, but now the offside is getting tender. Watching him passage around the paddock just makes me want to cry, there was so much potential.
> 
> I now have a yearling hanoverian, and I hope that he ends up being even half the horse that Hugo was/is.


hey katy have you tryed getting injections for him. they can help alot and take all of his pain away. or is it too late for him??

i just found out my tb has a problem with his hock. i agree that they are raced much too early and i think this is why my tb has got his hock and stifle problem.


----------



## Can He Star




----------



## Can He Star

eddie aka Can He Star

my showing and dressage star


----------



## highlander

My phone doesn't allow me to add pics on here but our tb mare is tb. She's turned 11yr old now and is the sweetest mare going, nothing phases her, fast jets are entertainment. I know nothing of her lines other than her father being gold mark to a irish mare called okay baby. She raced well under the name classie lassie (looking at her tonight, she's not living up to that name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mstar

My boy Addix, aka Smart Little Habit. He won 4 of 28 races and nearly $40,000, bred and raced in New Mexico. He doesn't have much in his pedigree, but Seabiscuit is his 5x great grandsire, which is pretty unique  I got him for free, sight unseen. Used him as a track pony for a couple years, he's been on an extended vacation for about a year and we mostly just trail ride on the beach. Looking forward to doing some dressage and jumping training in the spring. SOOOOOO love Thoroughbreds!!!!

Winning his first race









Galloping on the beach









Our first barrel race (he had the running part down...not so much the stopping haha)










Trail riding bridleless


----------



## Kayty

Can He Star said:


> hey katy have you tryed getting injections for him. they can help alot and take all of his pain away. or is it too late for him??
> 
> i just found out my tb has a problem with his hock. i agree that they are raced much too early and i think this is why my tb has got his hock and stifle problem.


Yep, injections were the first thing we tried. IM's did nothing, so we went for joint injections and he got a joint infection as the vet did not shave the hair and clean the arena properly before he administered it. So I steered clear from joint injections after that, as it did far more harm than good.

I have recently started bringing him back into VERY light work, and at this stage we're looking good. A little stiff, but he's back on joint guard and I've upped his msm dose, along with ACV so hopefully they will help plus building muscle will help as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MadOnNags

Heres me and my little guy 2 days ago  Please excuse my terribly long reins, Harry was hahving a 'thoroughbred moment', and didn't want to stand still for the camera hehe


----------



## NordicJuniper

Here is my contribution to the thread :] 

His registered name is Soda Prince aka Junior. Pedigree is here Soda Prince Horse Pedigree
He is Canadian bred.
He is 22 years old and will be 23 in May. From what I know of his past he was trained to be a racer, was entered in a maiden race but then scratched from it and sold to an eventing barn in Canada. He was then trained as an eventer and did up to five foot eventing for the majority of his life. At the age of 18 the person that owned him at the time decided he was past his prime and got a new horse. Her parents left Junior in a stall to waste away. A friend of mine got him for $60 from them and he was 300 lbs underweight, had a terrible coat, no hoof wall, metal stuck near his eye. It was just bad. I have been riding him for the last four years but have only really owned him for the last 6 months. He is a very special horse to me :] We plan on doing hopeful and beginner novice eventing if we can come spring time.


















































Sorry for the picture overload lol. In my opinion he is looking really good for almost 23


----------



## Country Woman

One time I rode a Thoroughbred at a riding stable His name was Justin 
and was one of the smoothest ride ever. He was around 16hh he was
chestnut in colour. I rode him English and with an all purpose English 
saddle
I rode my cousins Thoroughbred Quarter horse cross too his 
legal name was Royal Page but around home he was PJ


----------



## apachewhitesox

You look like you have a lovely old boy there Nordicjuniper!


----------



## Clava

My thoroughbred, Belle.


----------



## LoveStory10

^^^ What a stunning creature!!!


----------



## LoveStory10

Here are the other TBs at my barn 

First is Irish Dream. She's a little thing, around 14.2 - 15hh maybe? She's around 13 years old, and is a dream to ride. She tends to be a bit quick at first, but soon settles down. She has been taught to play polo, and we are currently teaching her to how to do simple movements like walk - canter transitions while I'm being taught polo so that I can play on her. She's perfect for it because she turns on a dime, and can go from halt to gallop and back again at the slightest signal:















Next is Night Heat. I'd guess her to be around 15 years old, and 16.1hh. She's very sensitive to the leg, and hard to ride, but if ridden correctly she's absolutely amazing. My friend got her jumping about two years ago, but ever since she stopped riding this year, no one has worked her. It's such a waste of talent, since she's actually a very good mare, so she's looking for a home:








Then this is Discovery. He's 18 years old, and is around 15.2hh. He used to be an A grade show jumper, and served in both the police force and the army. He's incredibly lazy, but if he's ridden right he'll do anything you ask. A couple of years back he had a nasty bucking habit, but that was soon dealt with, and he is now used for beginners in the riding school:















Lastly, Sargent Pepper. He's around 13 years old, and is about 15.1hh. I adore this horse, he is so cool lol. The vet has told our BO's that he is sound and healthy now, but in about 4 years time he may not be. This is because of old injuries he sustained while serving in the police force. He got hit by 2 cars, a taxi, then ran into a brick wall. This was when he was 7. But for the time being he's perfectly healthy, and I really enjoy riding him. He's a bit forward moving, but his canter is to die for :lol::















Sorry for the essays lol.


----------



## AvasMom

WOW! Beautiful horses, everyone


----------



## PintoTess

I can't post pics as I'm on my iPod...but I'm pretty sure that I put a pic on here somewhere when I was following her racing but didn't own her. Now I own her so I'm off to find this pic on the thread and will copy and paste it  I hope that works!


----------



## PintoTess

This was he best I could do lol. Shes out of Monashee mountain and zedrina. I love her !
[http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/41432d1285125833-top-100-racehorses-whats-your-list-lucy.jpg


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> This was he best I could do lol. Shes out of Monashee mountain and zedrina. I love her !
> [http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/41432d1285125833-top-100-racehorses-whats-your-list-lucy.jpg


 
Lucy is gorgeous she reminds me of a colt at work called Gun they have almost identical faces he's just more orange then red.


----------



## SarahAnn

csimkunas6 said:


> Do 1/2 TB's count? Here's mine....1/2 TB 1/2Paint


I just love Rodeo. He's so darn handsome!


----------



## themacpack

This is our Aero. She is registered and raced as Lady Braveheart. 








We had her for almost three years before we were able to trace her identity because the tattoo kept coming back showing that it was a chestnut mare - and you can she she is decidedly NOT chestnut. Finally I sent an e-mail to the jockey club explaining my confusion and received a response that there had been an error on the foal registration, but that Lady Braveheart was, in fact, a BAY mare. I contacted the breeder/trainer from when she ran, sent pictures and he recognized her right away (the facial markings that lead to her name also make her pretty recognizable).
This is her heart marking:








She was unsuccessful on the track due to flipping her palette and ran only one short season (eight races) before she was sold off, ended up at auction and was picked up out of a kill pen by the person we got her from.
This is one of my favorite pics of her with DD







- it was the day we brought her home.
Shiny pony:








this was their first year doing 4-H and their very first attempt at showing - didn't end up making it into the under saddle classes, it was just too much for Aero, but we snapped this while they were waiting








They did make it in on the ground - not perfect (or even pretty at some points), but they did it!


----------



## jumpingrules92

Here is my girl 
Not full thoroughbred, but somedays youd think so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Alli is the dark bay and Ted is the bright bay. Both TBs, both huge lovebirds!!!


----------



## CecilliaB

Here is Aidan @ 5, when my son was 3. Aidan has always been my gentle giant  People think he's either a QH x or WB x...but nope, he's just my big sweety TB 

Listen and learn by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


Big fuzzy smooch by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

With my Daughter

Barn Buddies by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


He hasn't had his folgers yet  by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


2369web by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

My son showing in his first lead line class

25202_1421800346243_1269722567_1160197_6830937_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

My little boy now 6 in this photo and Aidan 8

CIMG0134 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


206978_1925277852866_1269722567_2271875_967110_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

My daughter riding him in a lead line class. I just love this photo lol

320534_2516461432086_1269722567_2941137_557742264_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Just a couple months ago at a Fox hunting clinic.

318319_2572596675432_1269722567_2993840_1143927092_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Recent show 

319140_2638969374708_1269722567_3026957_1214925348_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Can He Star

Kayty said:


> Yep, injections were the first thing we tried. IM's did nothing, so we went for joint injections and he got a joint infection as the vet did not shave the hair and clean the arena properly before he administered it. So I steered clear from joint injections after that, as it did far more harm than good.
> 
> I have recently started bringing him back into VERY light work, and at this stage we're looking good. A little stiff, but he's back on joint guard and I've upped his msm dose, along with ACV so hopefully they will help plus building muscle will help as well. Fingers crossed!


my vet spent an hour scrubbing two back legs. with anti bacterial stuff and special shampoo. my tb is now moving amazing and is so different. he has way more movemet in his back legs and is so far under himself its unbelieveable


----------



## LoveStory10

CecilliaB, I just love your horse, he's stunning. The 9th pic had me laughing, that teeny tiny little pony next to him is just way to cute, and looks SO little compared to Aidan. Btw, I also love his name, my cousin's name is Aidan


----------



## lubylol

CecilliaB what is that black thing on his belly? Where he's 8, and your son is 8....it's been bothering me! Btw Aiden's gorgeous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB

It's a diaper....j/k  It's a bug guard Cashel Quiet Ride Belly Guard - Statelinetack.com. We get these things down here called No-see-ums small biting gnats, mosquitos and biting flies. Aidan has very sensitive skin and thin hair in the summer so I put this on him when we go on trails to protect his belly.


----------



## PintoTess

This is more photos of my mare Lucy. The last photo is when she was doing a massive extension trot lol. Not bad for an OTTb 6 months lol.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

CecielaB I love Aiden! He just has that good boy look to him


----------



## CecilliaB

Thank you Alcatrazjmpr, he's very special to me


----------



## shortysmalls

Great pictures!!!! 
I love all the gorgeous horses on here! 
I love all breeds but thoroughbreds are definitely my favorite! The stereotypes just cause people to get them all wrong!!!


----------



## MoodIndigo

Indigo is half TB, half Dutch Warmblood 

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293956_2341640858687_1179907130_2914962_2580126_a.jpg








http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...160146332_1179907130_3280751_1880147283_n.jpg


----------



## shortysmalls

He looks awesome !! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoodIndigo

shortysmalls said:


> He looks awesome !!


If you're referring to my Indy, thank you so much!!


----------



## goldrushx

Gorgeous pic everyone - I have a 6y/o TB - i'll try get some photos up soon! I love looking through these, whose got an ex-racer?? xx


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

goldrushx said:


> Gorgeous pic everyone - I have a 6y/o TB - i'll try get some photos up soon! I love looking through these, whose got an ex-racer?? xx


I do! This is Homer, Safe Signal back in his racing days


----------



## cooperandsandy717

I can't upload any pictures into the post right now because I'm on my ipod but if you look under the horses tab my thoroughbred is there! Absolutely love that boy to pieces.<3


----------



## LoveStory10

goldrushx said:


> Gorgeous pic everyone - I have a 6y/o TB - i'll try get some photos up soon! I love looking through these, whose got an ex-racer?? xx


Both of my mares where racers  I'm trying to find pics of them from those days


----------



## goldrushx

On the racing post website theres pics of my TB

He is the chestnut
(dear link - please work!)
Doncaster 11/9/08. totesuper7 Handicap Stakes. Won - 59369 | Racing Post Photosales


----------



## feistymomma

goldrushx said:


> Gorgeous pic everyone - I have a 6y/o TB - i'll try get some photos up soon! I love looking through these, whose got an ex-racer?? xx


 
I have an ex-racer! His name is Laureano and is the half-brother to Giacomo, who won the Kentucky Derby in 2005. "Reno" as I call him, ran in one race but didn't do so well. I would post a pic of him, but can't seem to figure out how....so much for being married to an IT person! lol! He is 16.2, chestnut!


----------



## rottenweiler

This is one I'm thinking of adopting


----------



## whiteoaksHT

What do you think about conformation?


<a href="http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm316/kattynattie/?action=view&current=Mzk4NTYxXzEwMTUwNjIxMTQ2ODYwNTM5XzUxNjEwNTUzOF8xMTQxOTM2NV8xMDU5ODE1ODI1X2EuanBn.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm316/kattynattie/Mzk4NTYxXzEwMTUwNjIxMTQ2ODYwNTM5XzUxNjEwNTUzOF8xMTQxOTM2NV8xMDU5ODE1ODI1X2EuanBn.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL

Finally I can post a picture of my OWN horse! 

This is my new boy, Cumani...arrived on Saturday only straight off the track (thus the need for some groceries! Definitely racing fit at the moment!) Has a heart of gold!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow he looks like a big boy, how tall is he?


----------



## MysticL

He's about 16.1hh but he stands tall. I actually havent officially measured him, I must do that! He doesnt feel that big under saddle though.


----------



## Kayty

Wow he really is fresh off the track isn't he!!! Have you had an ottb before? I'd be going meadow hay, meadow hay and a heck of a lot of meadow hay with little to no concentrate - trying to get racing out of their system, the drugs, the 'rocket fuel' feeds etc. is an interesting process


----------



## apachewhitesox

It must be the fence or something he just looks really tall. 

DO they go kind of spastic when they come off the track and have a diet change or something? I have only seen horse that haven't been at the track for years or ones being broken in for racing? With the few there for spelling.


----------



## Kayty

Some of them do apache, it depends on the horse. I've always spelled for at least 3 months when they come off the track, they just get thrown in the paddock with a bunch of horses, and live on a diet of meadow hay and wheaton chaff with basic supplements and a salt lick. They look hideous after the first couple of weeks when the rubbish racehorse rocket fuel leaves their system, but will start to build up again fairly quickly and start looking like a 'normal' horse and not a greyhound again. 
I would much rather spell them and let them learn to be a real horse with a real digestive system again, before bringing them into re-education, than riding them straight off the track full of race feed. Some will be absolute head cases, you are taking a horse that has been stabled 24/7, fed rocket fuel and is in absolute peak fitness, to probably being lightly worked for 30mins a few days a week. It's going to have a LOT of pent up energy for a while


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok yeah I see what your talking about now makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MysticL

The fence is about 90cm where it is painted white, he is just tall and leggy. When he is in his box i could die at his height but realised he was standing in shavings making him taller. When he fills out he is going to be a big boy! 

Honestly, he went slightly crazy for the afternoon when he arrived but it was pure joy. He has been spending 22.5 hours a day in a stable and his only time out was a trot in the morning and a half hour walk in the afternoon. some days they didnt trot him out because he had no races coming up and they knew he was going to be sold soon. So the open space blew his mind! since then he has been totally calm. I rode him the day after he arrived and he was a total gentleman. I know he will have fizzy days but its all part of the process. 

He is my first OTTB that i have owned but i dont want him to lose his fitness or more weight. Im working a lot on the advice of people who have been through this and they are assisting. He has already had a good 3 weeks letting down in the racing yard so he is going to start light work immediately such as hacking and learning a few in hand commands and i want to get him on the lunge this weekend. He was on pretty much the same feed we feed our other horses so he hasnt been suffering too much change. Due to many OTTBs suffering with Ulcers he is on medication for his and being turned out to graze a good 12 hours a day. 

they take time to adjust, to learn what a carrot is, to learn that affection is a good thing and that they now have a whole herd of horses to socialise with. I am fortunate in that this horse has brains and bravery. However I have ordered myself a copy of the book "Beyond the Track - Retraining the Thoroughbred" to give me as much help as possible. I had to order from the USA and I am in South Africa so it takes a while to get here


----------



## apachewhitesox

I always find it kind of sad when I see just how different the horses at the training stables are from my own. The older ones are almost like robots with bad habits they pick up out of boredom. Its also really sad when you see all the babys (weanlings, yearlings etc) flinching because they think they're going to get into trouble or not even knowing how to react when you show them some affection. I always hate leaving after work and seeing them watching you leave over their doors because they have nothing better to do, they aren't even given a chance to be horses once the new year starts and they are seem as coming 2 yr olds ready for breaking.


----------



## MysticL

Im lucky because Cumani is only a 4 Year old and has not had too many years in the racing yard. He grew up on a stud and spent a lot of time out in paddocks before being sold to the yard he is at now. 

But I also found it sad, I even told the trainer that. He said the horses are a business not pets so they are treated as assets only. He flinched a few times when I went to be affectionate towards him but soon learned that love was good and now drops his head down so I must scratch his head and rub his ears! remember he has only been with me 5 days! He is learning to eat carrots but I have to bite myself a piece to spark his curiosity and then give him tiny pieces to eat. 

But he is doing so well and adjusting remarkably and I know in a few weeks he will be a whole new animal  He luckily hasnt got any vices either


----------



## Jessmaylilah

I have and have had many TBs, but these two are my favourite.

Here is Flash, my current baby - 6yo by Noverre out of a Quest for Fame mare, reg name Dance Request.




















And now my beautiful Sunny, who sadly passed away. He was a 5yo gelding by Beckett (Ireland) out of a Demus mare. Forever loved and missed <3




















Both Aussie horses and both OTT.


----------



## EnglishGirl144

This is bailey my ottb I had to put down in 2011


----------



## Logibear24

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee

Here is Miss Miss, she is 6 this year, registered name is Michael's Kiss, sire is Bertrando, Dam is Swiss Kiss, pic is taken 2 weeks after we brought her home from the track.


----------



## eventerdrew

I already shared Demi previously, but this is my first OTTB. Her name is Ginisee. I got her when she and I were both 10. She's 20 this year  She is retired now because of a suspensory injury but she was a fabulous eventer and put up with a lot!










































And Ginisee from last year at 19!


----------



## Rachelconley

my ottb 16.2h


----------



## hoopla

I've been involved with T/B's all my life and have purebreds and also a lot of t/b cross sports horses. 

If I could only own one horse it would be a Thoroughbred though.

As the thread is clearly titled "Show me your Thoroughbreds", I'll stick to the topic and not post photos of cross breeds.


----------



## Rachelconley

Your horses are absolutely beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

These are my friend's TBs, all ex racers, except for the last two. 

Scarlet Mystery, 5 year old 15hh mare:








Roving Cassanova, 10 year old 16.1hh gelding:








Dispationate, 7 year old 17.2hh gelding:








Flaming Whisper, 15.2hh gelding:








and Enchello, 22 year old gelding:


----------



## Oldhorselady

Here is our coming seven year old, Jasper. Registered name Elite Wildcat....Secretariat/Storm Cat pedigree. Retired from the track at four. He has quite the personality and is a unique character, typical of his bloodline. Here is is with my daughter.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Trying again


----------



## tlkng1

First pic is Linus, age 18, a horse I just lost a few months back now; race name was Rize; showname was Rize's Reflection. The pic of Linus isn't the perfect shot of him as he is really faded out in this shot...he was a dark bay.

The second is of Paddy, (short for Padraic the Gaelic form of Patrick  ) , showname Highland Chief, my up and coming 7 yr old (who's foaling date is the same as my birthday  ). His race name was Foot Work.


----------



## Country Woman

very sweet horses


----------



## tlkng1

Better shot of Linus..this was after I started the Black as Knight supplement. This picture was taken the following summer.


----------



## tlkng1

Onee thing I have always noticed about thoroughbreds is that once they bond with you they have the absolute sweetest and loving personalities...hams nearly to a one as well as though saying..."look at me, I'm a Thoroughbred!" Each of mine always had (and have) what I refer to as the Thoroughbred stance..that head up, one front leg forward, opposite back leg forward and ears pricked looking at something only they can see.


----------



## Hunter94

My 18 year old gelding Hunter. Retired show jumper.


----------



## Oldhorselady

One more time....

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/...4349973596_1378144969_31160624_7436865_n1.jpg

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/...1163983842_1378144969_31589842_4520494_n1.jpg

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/...1164103845_1378144969_31589845_4659427_n1.jpg


----------



## HowClever

Paiglow a.k.a. Hugo, 18 year old gelding, now retired from his riding career 


















and

How Clever a.k.a. Rex, 16 year old gelding, now semi-retired


----------



## MysticL

apachewhitesox said:


> Wow he looks like a big boy, how tall is he?


Ok I measured him properly and he is already at 16.3hh! I nearly fell over dead! He is only 4 so is still growing im sure. I reckon once he is filled out properly and all grown up he could reach 17hh. I was obviously blinded by love! My last TB I leased was 17hh but a barrel of a horse so he seems small in comparison!


----------



## Rachelconley

Are any of these OTTBs? That's what I have. He's th love of my life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessmaylilah

Yes RachelConley, all of mine are OTTBs  And likewise!


----------



## Rachelconley

Aren't they awesome  what kind of bits do you use? This is my first OTTB & I'm so excited about it. I love hearing about what other people use and training teqniques! & any other info 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessmaylilah

Honestly, it varies with every horse but I have four main bits I like to use.
On my good natured, most trainable young ones I use what we call a fulmer/forma/FM snaffle, its basically a snaffle with extended cheek pieces which help to guide the horse. Excellent for young horses, not harsh at all but helps them learn aids etc alot easier. Great for right off the track. Here is a link to a photo: http://www.horsesuppliesdirect.com.au/images/0839fulmer.jpg

On the more spirited or stubborn ones I use a jointed kimblewick with curb chain, this is stronger then the previous one but not the strongest I use. http://www.horsesuppliesdirect.com.au/images/0863.jpg

Then there is the Kimblewick port mouth with curb chain, which is basically a straight bit with a bump in the middle. It is harsher then the broken kimblewick but softer then a normal pelham bit as the bump allows it some movement. This one I use on the eventers at competition, usually only cross country where they tend to get very excited, but one of the boys gets it for showjumping as well. As long as you are light and soft with your hands on this bit it is great for that little bit of extra control, but you can't be too harsh as it can be really strong in the wrong hands. http://www.horsesuppliesdirect.com.au/images/0860.jpg

The previous two also both have slotted cheeks which allows for some leverage, you can move the rein to a different slot for different activites which is really useful.

The last bit is just your regular loose ring double jointed snaffle for trail rides and pleasure stuff.

What do you use?


----------



## Rachelconley

The girl I bought him from used a Tom thumb & I'm
Not really a big fan of them so we use eggbutts & d ring snaffles. But I want to train him for jumping and dressage. Any tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessmaylilah

I've never really been a fan of eggbuts and D rings, but bitting a horse is a very personal choice and everyone has different ideas that work for different horses, so the best thing really is to just try out a whole lot of different ones and use what works for YOU. I have had huge success with some bits that others have found useless, so if eggbuts and D rings work for you and your horse, then use them.

In terms of dressage training it really depends on the level you are training at. Mine all train from medium upwards in double bridles, because that is what they are expected to compete in and I only train in what I compete in. I see no reason to train in a harsher or softer bit and then go out and compete in a completely different bit, though I know others who prefer to do it this way. Again, each to their own.

If you are only doing lower levels then I would stick to a snaffle as usually that is all you are allowed to compete in (atleast those are the rules here, in Australia) but the time of snaffle is completely up to you. I would try a few out and see what works best for you.


EDIT: sorry just saw the jumping part. Jumping is a little different to dressage because more bits are permitted in the lower levels, but I would still stick with a snaffle if you can. If your horse is hard to control jumping like many of mine can be, then maybe try something with a loose curb chain to give you that little bit of extra control.


----------



## Rachelconley

Thank you so much! Any other OTTB tips? I'm loving hearing tips from their personal OTTB experiences. Do you use an ulcer supplement?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessmaylilah

I have never had ulcer problems with mine, so can't help you there.
In terms of OTTB tips, keep in mind that they are all very different. In my experience, no two OTTBs are the same. I have always had OTTBs, in fact I believe only two of my previous horses in my entire life have NOT been off the track at some stage. If there's one thing I've learned is to never treat them all the same.

I have one young boy now (6yo) OTT about 5 months now and I bought him straight off his last racing spell. Now he is a prime example of an OTTB hat defies expectations - he is one of the quietest young horses I know, and he has the most trainable nature. He picked up both flat work and pole work exceptionally fast and will be out competing long before some of the others who we have had much longer.

Another one I have is a 7 year old who we have had since he was 3 and a half. He was picked up from the racetrack and taken straight to us. He is very flighty and nervy, and still retains a lot of racing habits. He doesn't like to be passed by other horses, he can be easy to lose control of on the cross country course and is generally a very unpredictable competitor. 

Then there is a 5 year old who came straight off the track last August and was sold this december as a going show hack - his nature while a little more flighty then the first mentioned horse, was trainable enough that he picked up his flatwork within a few rides and had it perfected in a few months. At the time of sale he was ready for the novice hack ring after just 3 and a half months.

So really they are all so different it is hard to say - some take a few months to leave their racing days behind, some take years, some never forget it and some never have a problem in the first place.

So the only tips I can really give you, is always give them time to settle in - horses off the track and usually not used to being in paddocks, stables are much more familiar. Similarly most will not be used to being turned out with other horses, being ridden on roads, being mounted while stationary, seeing other lifestock etc. So take things slowly and give them time to get used to everything.

Don't scream at them for moving away when you first try to mount, because that is usually what they are trained to do (Jockeys often mount while the horse is still walking) have patience and above all always be relaxed and confident when handling what are essentially in the beginning, still race horses. Do a lot of slow work (walk and trot) to begin with, some wont be ready to canter for months. They need to get used to going slow and steady and you need to give them time to do so. 

When you start teaching them to pick up and change canter leads, have EXTREME amounts of patience! Alot of race hoses will naturally pick up the canter leg that they were most often raced on, regardless of the direction they are going in. Just keep bringing them back, rebalancing them and trying again until they get it right, and they WILL eventually pick it up. 

And have fun  Like you said, TBs can be the absoloute best horses in the world if they are given time to adjust and given the chance to become what most of them have the potential to be: excellent sport, pleasure and competition horses as well as wonderful friends


----------



## Rachelconley

thank you so much! i love my boy so much. When i road him the first time i got on bareback with just a halter and lead rope and he walked for me and did a nice slow trot and he stopped on a dime for me, but he likes to walk ahead of me when hes on a lead rope and he is sooooo much fun to longe. i'm just so excited for this journey with him, ive never clicked with a horse the way i did with him. hes such a ham and he lives to be loved and praised.


----------



## tlkng1

First TB I rode in a Baucher for dressage but he needed a jointed Pelham for jumping..he tended to get very strong as the course went on and a regular snaffle didn't work. For my current, he rides dressage and jumps in a french link loose ring.


----------



## Rachelconley

I'm gonna have to try those out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL

Rachelconley said:


> Are any of these OTTBs? That's what I have. He's th love of my life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine is an OTTB, such a great creature! Wouldnt trade him for anything in the world!


----------



## Rachelconley

Same here  mine is such a ham!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL

Rachelconley said:


> Same here  mine is such a ham!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have any pics or did I miss them somehow?


----------



## Rachelconley

I posted on here but I have some in my album!  he's my baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToLoveHorsesForever

Unfortunately, these beauties aren't mine, but I did get the pleasure of working with both of them for several months.

The bay is Sky Craft. He is 7 years old and was super high strung. The only other Thoroughbred that I've known was an old man and relatively calm so working with Sky Craft was quite the experience.

The sorrel is Tiffany Racer. She was a lot older than Sky Craft so she was a bit more mild mannered, but she definitely could crop an attitude with you if you got on her nerves.

They were both so wonderful to work with!


----------



## luckydragon

Here are my TBs. I will only post my full TBs, as I have 3 full and 4 that are 1/2-3/4 TB.

Lucky Krews
2000, 16.2 hh, gelding, off the track, now Eventer

































































































Other horses in separate post


----------



## luckydragon

Winsome (for sale)
2003, 16.3 hh, gelding, off the track, now Eventer/Jumper


----------



## luckydragon

Graceful Victory (for sale)
2003, 16.0 hh, mare, off the track, now Eventer/all-round


----------



## Rachelconley

Any successes stories?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mfed58

My Thoroughbred is an OTTB, he just turned 13 and is an amazing horse! He is a great grandson of Seattle Slew. If I can ever figure out how to put a pic in these posts, I'll put one on here!


----------



## mfed58

Hey, it worked!!!! There he is. Thats my Sonny Boy!!!


----------



## Country Woman

ToLoveHorsesForever said:


> Unfortunately, these beauties aren't mine, but I did get the pleasure of working with both of them for several months.
> 
> The bay is Sky Craft. He is 7 years old and was super high strung. The only other Thoroughbred that I've known was an old man and relatively calm so working with Sky Craft was quite the experience.
> 
> The sorrel is Tiffany Racer. She was a lot older than Sky Craft so she was a bit more mild mannered, but she definitely could crop an attitude with you if you got on her nerves.
> 
> They were both so wonderful to work with!


Awe very nice pictures of the horses


----------



## Country Woman

luckydragon said:


> Here are my TBs. I will only post my full TBs, as I have 3 full and 4 that are 1/2-3/4 TB.
> 
> Lucky Krews
> 2000, 16.2 hh, gelding, off the track, now Eventer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other horses in separate post


What a handsome boy I love his coloring


----------



## Country Woman

All very nice Thoroughbreds 
You have done a wonderful job with them


----------



## Oldhorselady

Not meaning to post again, however, I am just getting the hang of posting pictures.
Jasper (Elite Wildcat) is our OTTB who retired at 4yrs old. He is the Secretariat/Storm Cat bloodline and reminds us this everyday. His personality reflects the traits passed down through his lineage. He is quite the character.


----------



## luckydragon

Country Woman said:


> What a handsome boy I love his coloring


Thanks! He's my favorite color! Well, his winter/dark coat...he gets sun bleached in the summer lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Oldhorselady said:


> Not meaning to post again, however, I am just getting the hang of posting pictures.
> Jasper (Elite Wildcat) is our OTTB who retired at 4yrs old. He is the Secretariat/Storm Cat bloodline and reminds us this everyday. His personality reflects the traits passed down through his lineage. He is quite the character.


is your horse chestnut in color


----------



## Oldhorselady

Yes, Jasper is chestnut. See that crazy look of his like, "Do you know who I am?....and what you are asking me to do is rediculous!"


----------



## BoldComic

This is Bold N Easy - Barn name Comic. He is 16.2hh and fittingly born April Fool's day 2000. I've had him since '05 when he was pulled off the track as a 5 year old. His heart just wasn't in the race.








Here's Comic and I with Hubby and Maggie (Percheron x appendix)








Me, Hubby, and my parents who are both on OTTB from my Grandfather's farm. My moms mare and my gelding are out of the same stud.


----------



## cooperandsandy717

MysticL said:


> Finally I can post a picture of my OWN horse!
> 
> This is my new boy, Cumani...arrived on Saturday only straight off the track (thus the need for some groceries! Definitely racing fit at the moment!) Has a heart of gold!!
> 
> View attachment 85904
> 
> 
> View attachment 85905
> 
> 
> View attachment 85906
> 
> 
> View attachment 85907
> 
> 
> View attachment 85908
> 
> 
> View attachment 85909


He is beautiful! Good luck with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

He is gorgeous cooperandsandy! He will enjoy being a horse now, yay! Congrats to you, but congrats mostly to him!


----------



## cooperandsandy717

Oh haha he's not mine! I just replied to someone elses post. but isnt he just stunning?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RebelCowgirl

my TB I just bought him about 3 weeks ago!! he is 7 years old and 17HH I think he was off the track but not to sure because we bought him from an auction. its kinda hard for me to get on him with my english saddle though cuz im 5 foot


----------



## MysticL

cooperandsandy717 said:


> Oh haha he's not mine! I just replied to someone elses post. but isnt he just stunning?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im Blushing  from pride! Here is Mani 5 weeks off the track. He has let down a bit but not as much as I expected. Im hoping in a few months his ribs arent showing!


----------



## MysticL

RebelCowgirl said:


> my TB I just bought him about 3 weeks ago!! he is 7 years old and 17HH I think he was off the track but not to sure because we bought him from an auction. its kinda hard for me to get on him with my english saddle though cuz im 5 foot


Any pics RebelCowgirl? Would love to see him! I feel your pain! Im only 5 foot 3 and mine is 16.3hh so you must really battle! :lol:


----------



## loveyourhorse

I am right there with you guys ^
Mine is 16.3 and im only 5'2". She just turned 4 so lets hope she's done growing ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luckydragon

Wintari, 16.0 hh, 2003, OTTB gelding that I used to own.

















Here are some TBs that I have worked with.
Tommycon
















Ruger (aka Mexican Jazz)
















My Man Don


----------



## MelissaAnn

This is the OTTB that I lease. The first picture is last july, when I first met him. His owner was struggling to keep his weight on. She was giving him weight gain supplements, beet pulp, alfalfa, putting oil in his grain and paying for extra hay. 

We moved him in July to a different stable that DOESNT overcrowd the grass pasture, and he has gained weight immediately! And its much cheaper because his owner is paying for all the extra groceries! 

He still has some more to gain his top line, and he is getting a big hay belly.  But you can tell he is much happier and has a lot more life in him!


----------



## Speed Racer

Here's my JJ. The second photo is him doing what he does best! :lol:


----------



## Conrad And Freddie

Here is my Thoroughbred Fred


----------



## thoroughbredgirl8949

He is my TB filly Quinn. She will be 2 in late July. I have had her since she was a baby and she has an awesome personality! Her sire is a Buckskin thoroughbred called "Smoked Gold" from a nice hunter line. I hope to show her HUS, Jumping, and showmanship.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Here are my two TBs. I love them both  Both were OTTBs. The first is Last Night, a mare. The second is Go Zags, a gelding.


----------



## shortysmalls

Precious!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink

Shirley's Brittney:
She's a 8y OTTB
She made around $55,000 as a racehorse 

Her pedigree: Shirleys Brittney Horse Pedigree

My grandfather bought her as a yearling in Texas. He raised her, trained her, and raced her until a year and a half ago. As a birthday present for me, in Feb, he transferred her papers over to me and said I could do what I wanted with her. 
So I took to the breeders last month and the vet will be out in a few weeks to make sure she is truly pregnant, my fingers are crossed. After she has the foal I plan on turning her into my next trail horse. As for the foal, I plan on raising him/her, training, and racing him/her!


----------



## shortysmalls

Pretty! Let's hope she took !  
And Nice! Storm Cat!!


----------



## Ellieandrose

My OTT's first bareback ride.


----------



## Ellieandrose

IMG_4780.jpg


----------



## Ellieandrose

FINALLY!! THIS is zoey.


----------



## cheshirecat

King having fun in turnout =D i adore the breed.


----------



## omgpink

shortysmalls said:


> Pretty! Let's hope she took !
> And Nice! Storm Cat!!


Yes and thankfully Storm Cat's aggressive nature didn't get passed down to her! lol 


Heres some more photos of her



















I just love her summer coat <3









And my grandfathers new filly, Angie's Song. Three year old, unraced but will be soon










​


----------



## DressageDreamer

Ellieandrose said:


> FINALLY!! THIS is zoey.


I just love grey dapple horses!!!!!!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

Here are my 3 tb's. Sorry the pictures aren't very good at all, but I just wanted to find a few quickly to show with their pedigrees. I think 2 of the pedigrees are very interesting! I'm not too sure about the last one though, I'm not familiar with many of the horses in that one. They may all be race track rejects, but they are all special to me anyway!

First picture is my old guy, I've had him for about 16 years now, this is his pedigree Charlie Appleton Horse Pedigree

Second picture goes with this pedigree Fortyfourprospects Horse Pedigree

Last picture goes with this one Rough Al Horse Pedigree


----------



## omgpink

Rough Al has Round Table on his sire's side. 
He was, and still is, considered one of the greatest racehorses to run on the turf.
Apalachee did quit well. He won 4 out of his 5 races, 2 of them being stakes races and one of those being a G1! He was the 1973 Champion 2-year-old in the UK.
Apalachee's dam, Moccasin was named 1965 Champion 2-year-old filly and Co-horse of the year and she won some races!

Sorry i get going through pedigrees and I just can't seem to stop looking. There's always something that interest me! I actually really like Rough Al's pedigree along with the other three!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

omgpink, I know what you mean about looking through pedigrees, I kind of got lost looking through them when I first looked them up, I spent a lot of time going back and forth through them! It helps when you know a bit about the horses in them though, that seems to be when you start to see a story develop, or pieces of a puzzle being put together, may be a better way to put it, if that makes any sense at all! 

I really like your mare's pedigree as well, she is a very nice mare. I wish you the best of luck with her foal, how exciting it must be to have the plans you have for her! That is a dream come true!


----------



## Ellieandrose

DressageDreamer said:


> I just love grey dapple horses!!!!!!


I was going to get a very well trained 16.3 bay tb or her, I saw her colouring and just fell in love!!


----------



## omgpink

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> omgpink, I know what you mean about looking through pedigrees, I kind of got lost looking through them when I first looked them up, I spent a lot of time going back and forth through them! It helps when you know a bit about the horses in them though, that seems to be when you start to see a story develop, or pieces of a puzzle being put together, may be a better way to put it, if that makes any sense at all!
> 
> I really like your mare's pedigree as well, she is a very nice mare. I wish you the best of luck with her foal, how exciting it must be to have the plans you have for her! That is a dream come true!


I understand what your saying! The racers I work with, all had their own little ups and downs and once I started looking deep into their pedigrees it all clicked. I know a lot of people don't really care much for pedigree but I believe it can help a lot when it comes to training and competing, rather it be racing or any other discipline. That's why I love equibase.com so much. They give you all of the details of every horse, past performances, workouts, etc. 

Thank you. I'm really excited for the coming year!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

My OTTB Ace


----------



## nucks93

This is my boy Frazier. Hes a big boy at 17hh, but hes the sweetest horse youd ever meet


----------



## MicKey73

Here's my new Canadian OTTB who raced in AZ and NM as a 6 year old. He's now 7, 16.2hh and seems to have a really good mind. Picked him up for a song on Friday and he was most likely headed to auction. Plan on getting some weight and miles on him and selling as a trail horse if he doesn't like to jump. (If he does, he's a keeper!) We dealt with the feet today. Next up, teeth and body work.


----------

